# rbh impressions vs roger sound labs cg24 witch has best quality



## markyboy14 (Nov 28, 2016)

hi all

what would be the better package the rbh impressions comprising of the
r55ti fronts and rears r56ci centre r5bi as extra rears and 4 extra tk615 in ceiling speakers and two pc2000 subs

or the
roger sound labs cg24 fronts and centre and two cg4 as rears and cg4 as extra surrounds and 4 c34e in ceiling speakers and one speedwoofer 10 subs and one pc 13 ultra cylinder sub

what package would be the very best for sound quality and for wide Soundstage dynamics attack weight and authorities and midrange and voices and detail and for sci-fi and action and horror movies
and for music pop rave techno classical heavy metal and r&b and jazz drums and guitar what would. be best for special effects movies and surrounds effects thanks?


----------

